# Project ideas with spalted maple



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

How about some ideas with this chunk of spalted maple ??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> How about some ideas with this chunk of spalted maple ??


Man that is beautiful, that would sure make an interesting platter.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the piece?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

6" x 18" +/-


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I could have seen your face when you opened that . My wife and I call those "*Oh, wow!* moments.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I would make a rustic cocktail table.also how green is it?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is it sitting in a chair to give an idea of size.....


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dominick said:


> I would make a rustic cocktail table.also how green is it?


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some awesome spalting.

If you have or have access to a large enough lathe, I like the platter idea. An end table or stool seat is also a consideration but you would probably have to soak it in P.E.G. to keep it from cracking. Even then it you'd have to wait quite a while for it to dry.

It could also be re-sawn (on a band sawmill) and used as door panels but again, cracking would be an issue.

Do you have access to the rest of the log? If so, have it sawn into lumber and the use possibilities expand exponentially.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That's pretty enough to just hang it on the wall as is----


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

ETWW said:


> That's some awesome spalting.
> 
> If you have or have access to a large enough lathe, I like the platter idea. An end table or stool seat is also a consideration but you would probably have to soak it in P.E.G. to keep it from cracking. Even then it you'd have to wait quite a while for it to dry.
> 
> ...


Help me out...what's PEG ?

I like the idea of a bench seat.

Thanks


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Help me out...what's PEG ?
> 
> I like the idea of a bench seat.
> 
> Thanks


Peg is *Polyethylene Glycol* (*PEG*) for wood treetment here is a web page to read pick out the one ?? http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...w.,cf.osb&fp=79a914ef1cf0f6d4&biw=978&bih=561


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy spalting, woodman! I'd love to see that log flat sawn!!!

Awesome! :thumbsup:

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

firemedic said:


> Holy spalting, woodman! I'd love to see that log flat sawn!!!
> 
> Awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


I'll see if we can cut a couple up......


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*spalt*

Ive cut hundreds of maple trees that looked like that in my logging operation (live trees),I think thats more so a mineral content from the ground. JMO.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

What does that piece look like today?
Did the black color spread?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

bikeshooter said:


> What does that piece look like today?
> Did the black color spread?


I'll check it out....what does it mean if it DID spread?

To Logger: Mineral Grain?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Logger said:


> Ive cut hundreds of maple trees that looked like that in my logging operation (live trees),I think thats more so a mineral content from the ground. JMO.


~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'll check it out....what does it mean if it DID spread?
> 
> To Logger: Mineral Grain?


I honestly don't know what it means. I salvaged a similar piece this past summer. Cut it into 2 foot shorts and it immediately had some sort of black mold growing. I _thought_ it was that black mold that caused the black color but now I'm not so sure.

post #18 here for a finished, buffed piece http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/c...ost-your-crafted-gifts-here-33159/#post275747


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

fresh planed board


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'll check it out....what does it mean if it DID spread?
> 
> To Logger: Mineral Grain?


It's contagious.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'll check it out....what does it mean if it DID spread?
> 
> To Logger: Mineral Grain?


The ground has a high mineral content and is brought up with the water the tree sucks up, some areas have it some dont. I see it more in red oak and there it causes nasty blue/green streaks.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Logger said:


> The ground has a high mineral content and is brought up with the water the tree sucks up, some areas have it some dont. I see it more in red oak and there it causes nasty blue/green streaks.


So then, neither the op's photo nor mine are of truly spalted wood - caused by fungus - but of mineral stained wood. Like this previous thread concerning cherry?. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/spalted-cherry-26497/ .


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*spalt*

Bikeshooter your log sawed seems to have spalt started, the op pic looks to be a live fresh cut chunk, spalt usally attacks dead wood. Looking at the op pic again, that could of been caused by bird peck. Maples that get tapped for sap will ( sometimes) get a dark streak to every hole drilled in the trunk also. -9 this morning:thumbdown:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the very informative reply, Logger.
I had a couple of other old timers looking at it and they confirmed what you said , that is was Mineral Grain...not spalting.
They were firewood guys and said they had a pile of spalted crap if I wanted it.......


----------

